# Help please



## DrMom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi all. I'm a mother who is very anxious and worried about our son. He's 23 and has been experiencing DP for about 3 years now. We had no clue what it was; it started out with only a second or two and progressed to "episodes" lasting up to 15 minutes 4 or 5 times a day and now is almost a constant feeling. He is so disturbed by this condition and is most worried about the lack of empathy or emotions he used to feel so strongly. I want to scream. I only joined this forum because I don't know what else to do. He is the most sensitive, talented person; and I think that is what is most disturbing. His father "developed" Tourette Syndrome 7 years ago (took Zoloft for depression and it unmasked overnight all the symptoms of Tourette's permanently), and we all (loving family of 5) have been through unbelievable changes in our lives. I'm thinking those stresses might have contributed to his problems but who knows? Anyway, he's been tested for Epilepsy, went to a Neuro-Psych who was HORRIBLE, and was absolutely NO Help - just didn't believe him. My son has never taken any drugs to "induce" this condition, but has gone through a very traumatic separation for 2 years where he literally told himself we did not exist, in order to get through it. That must be part of this mess. He is unable to get on with his life; we are now looking for a therapist or counselor or psychiatrist to help him at least talk about this with someone who would understand. Thanks so much for letting me vent a little and if ANY OF YOU have ANY suggestions as to what he/we should do or who we could go to that would be close to the Seattle, Washington or Gettysburg, Pennsyvania areas for help, I couldn't tell you how much I would appreciate it!!! I feel for you all and even though it's difficult to read some of your thoughts (painful), I am grateful for your insights and expressions of your own experiences. This has been terrible for us - but of course, nothing as bad for us, as it is for our son - and I know you're all going through the same hell. Take care sweet ones. DrMom


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow. Well it's very touching to read your message, even though it has the same hall marks of desperation that I have got used to. It seems that most of us DPers suffer in silence. Your son is very lucky to have someone that cares about him so much and wants to help him. My experience has been that people don't seem to "believe in" this disorder, even though it is a daily reality for me. I don't pester people to understand, though I am wililng to talk about it to an extent if they ask. That has only happened once. Anyway, even if someone does want to know about how it feels to be dissociative, it is a highly personal thing, so I don't think I would want to tell them all about it - I would be worried about being judged.

So in response to your asking for help/recommendations, I would say that the fact you are backing him up should help him. That you have an open ear, and no prejudices, will not judge him even if he tells you quite disturbing thoughts and experiences, could go a very long way. Perhaps this won't cure him of his illness, but it will help him to relax and feel accepted. If his disorder is psychological in nature, that could help him to "come back to himslef".

But just remember - you have to ride this disorder out. Like any chronic illness, you have to be patient with it. Sorry I can't tell you anything more dramatic and helpful, but there doesn't seem to be a miracle cure.


----------



## chiendeguerre (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi

Can you get your son to come onto the forum and put a little of what he feels down for fellow sufferers to read, consider and offer their own insights. Perhaps if he feels a sense of affinity it might help him to settle down a bit and then he could move on from there?

There really isn't a magic bullet for this, its all about getting to grips with whats at the heart of the matter and it is important that you understand that it could lead to some painful home truths for all of you.

Sincerely P.J.


----------

